# Moving from Sky+ to FTA - What do I lose



## NewEdition (19 Mar 2014)

Given a months notice to cancel Sky and will stick with the Free to Air channels.
What will I lose?

I suppose I cannot pause / rewind live TV etc
I suppose I cannot record live TV
I lose the Sky channels, but keep the FTA channels

What about programs recorded previously, are they retained?

Anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## gipimann (19 Mar 2014)

You won't be able to play any programmes you recorded.
As you've said, you will lose sky channels and the ability to record or pause live tv.


----------



## Annie51 (19 Mar 2014)

Is there any system you can purchase outright that allows you to record or pause live tv? I would love to get rid of sky and the monthly charges but still be able to record my favourite  programmes.


----------



## NewEdition (19 Mar 2014)

gipimann said:


> You won't be able to play any programmes you recorded..



Right. Didnt think this would happen. I am in trouble with the kids now!


----------



## shesells (19 Mar 2014)

You can get a Saorview box that can record as far as I know


----------



## Squonk (19 Mar 2014)

Try this box from Humax for the British channels. You can record, pause etc. You will need a different box or use your TV for Saorview (I find that the RTE payer & TV3 player are as good as being able to record):
http://www.humaxdigital.com/uk/products/product.php?gid=135


----------



## Woodie (19 Mar 2014)

Sky recording is easy, that's a selling point.  That said most newer Free to Air satellite boxes have a PVR capability (if you add a USB disk).  Your'll need a two feed setup from the dish, but if you already have Sky+ then you probably have two feeds already.  That usually covers all free to air satellite UK channels.  
A combi box which including Satellite and Saorview is required for to include Irish channels for which you need an aerial feed. Recording will require switching between the two systems (unless someone knows of an easier way).  I believe that Walker do an approved setup with 8 day guide UK and Irish using the above setup.  
If recording RTE etc is not so important you can get a FreeSAT UK box with disk and its very easy to record programs.  [edit: Just noticed Squonk mentioned it, Humax is a great product]
As I said the whole package is not as simple as Sky but it is possible with a bit of homework.  There is a trade site for TV setups such as this in Ireland, just Google it to find it.


----------



## Woodie (19 Mar 2014)

NewEdition said:


> Right. Didnt think this would happen. I am in trouble with the kids now!



You can copy Non protected programs to recordable DVD.  It will take time becasue you have to watch them as you record but it is possible if you have the time before your Sky goes down the Swannie.


----------



## Annie51 (20 Mar 2014)

Thanks for all that information


----------



## gipimann (20 Mar 2014)

For more information on options other than sky, check out the Satellite forum on boards.ie


----------



## NewEdition (27 Mar 2014)

I have cancelled Sky now and am hoping to use the Sky+ box for the FTA channels.

I had the old Sky box before and when I used FTA, channel 101 changed from RTE1 to BBC1.

All the other channels were available on the normal channel navigation, ie, BBC1, 2, 3, 4, ITV 1, 2, 3, 4 E4, More4 etc. Channel 5 I think I needed to add to Other Channels.

But on the Sky+ box now, with the card removed, 101 is still on RTE1, BBC1 is at channel 141, but no sign of the others.

What am I doing wrong?

Do I need to reset the box somehow?


----------



## SparkRite (27 Mar 2014)

NewEdition said:


> I have cancelled Sky now and am hoping to use the Sky+ box for the FTA channels.
> 
> I had the old Sky box before and when I used FTA, channel 101 changed from RTE1 to BBC1.
> 
> ...



The later HD (+) boxes do NOT revert to UK EPG with no card in slot and  require a Sky Freesat card to bring all freesat channels into the EPG  and thus allow these to be "favourited".
These cards are not officially available in the  republic, but can often be bought on Ebay etc. for a few euro.

This should put all freesat channels on the EPG.


----------



## NewEdition (27 Mar 2014)

Can I change this in the settings?
Where do I get a freesat card


----------



## SparkRite (27 Mar 2014)

No settings to change.

Edited my post above post to show one source.


----------

